# How many platy in a 72 gallon?



## KimS (Oct 7, 2010)

I know there is much disagreement about the inch per gallon rule so I was wondering, based on your experiences, how many platy would be safe in a 72 gallon aquarium. The only other fish in the tank are a 2 inch algae eater and a 2 inch cory.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you want all platy... you could have a lot. Haha. I'd say somewhere between 18-22. It also depends on what kind of filtration you have and if you have live plants.


----------



## KimS (Oct 7, 2010)

I do want to go all platy. My kids love their bright colors and would enjoy more small small vs less larger fish. There are two bio wheel filters (Marineland 400 and 200). Do you still think 18-22?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

for the beginning I would add 6f + 2m, in a few months they will be triple.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Figure out the top surface area of your tank in square inches. 
Divide by 12.
That's how many platys you can safely keep with no problems. You can add more but then you'd start depending on technology which could fail someday.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

littlefish said:


> for the beginning I would add 6f + 2m, in a few months they will be triple.


Never thought about them breeding. Sorry about that..


----------



## hh9686 (Aug 21, 2010)

Even if you get all females there is a HIGH chance of getting fry....so i would go to a place that really knows how to sex fish and get all males, which are also smaller than females.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Get one fat female and wait.


----------

